# Crappie pics! Let's see em!



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Figured it was time to start a new topic. Let's see some pics.







The bottom 2 are a bit over 13"


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

we caught over 30 that day


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

tadluvadd said:


> we caught over 30 that day


Thats a pig!


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Meathunters!!......thats awesome congrats on a winter day in March!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> we caught over 30 that day


A stud indeed!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

From lake to belly!








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a 14 in. 2.75 lbs crappie


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

great work today guys. i was stuck at the firehouse all day wishing i was out with you all. derrick when i first saw that pick of fellets i filpped out thinking it was a stack of merrels.... dont do that lol. good fishing men


----------



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

Need another fishing buddy...I love crappie! Let's meet up sometime and go!
Let me know I live in the gahanna area but I'll travel anywhere to catch some crappie!
Thanks
Brian


----------



## BigPark (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Put mine in another thread, we're not really northeast, but not central either...........so a north central crappie report:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=195309

Fish_Heads


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice slabs everyone! Here's one my buddy got with me today, his biggest so far it went 13 1/2.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)




----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Kept enough for dinner! The crappies were all over 11, the eye was 15 and I forgot to check the perch.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Got my 30......


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Fooswinger-I live in Gahanna as well. May try to get to Buckeye this afternoon.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice catch huntindoggie22. Was that all in the morning? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Wow nice catch, im headin to a local lake here tom hopin for no gas line issues.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Not caught in Central Ohio these was caught in Northwest corner. of Williams Co. Caught these in a hour


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

14.5" 2lb 3oz from 2010. My current pb.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Pb caught a while ago lol went 15 inches

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

I caught these beauty's today, the biggest was 13 in. and about 1.4 lbs


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Here is a Picture of my best crappie caught two year ago. I never had it weighted but it was just shy of 17 1/2 inches.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Snyd - Was that a local fish or caught in private pond or something? 
That thing is HUGE!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yes it was a local fish caugh in a pond - In the two year time span that I was allowed to fish in it I caught several in the 16 inch range and a freind of mine caught one that he said was 19 inches but I never saw a picture of it. That pond is now owned by the city and is being turned into a metro park. The sad thing is - Once they open the pond will be cleaned out.


----------



## crappie-slab-killer33 (Mar 11, 2012)

God was good to me today.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

crappie-slab-killer33 said:


> God was good to me today.



Dam i wish i had your skills, im headed to phill tom see what happens


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch Crappie Slab!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

crappiewizard said:


> Nice catch huntindoggie22. Was that all in the morning?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No all during the night


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

